# Care to leave the BBQ unattended?



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all!

Just for fun and curiosity, am wondering wether how many of you can leave meat out open and unattended whilst firing up the BBQ! I know I can trust my 10 month old pup totally around meat unattended at my home ( haven't tested it at friends) whilst I go inside to wash up or what not.

How do you guys all go with things like this? 

Cheers, Ben.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassleigh (Jan 25, 2013)

2 seconds. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

We have a Grill Guard, don't you? Every time I turn on the grill, the Grill Guard gets himself into position. Doesn't matter if I leave the grill open or closed, or if there's a 2" steak on the side while the grill heats up....the self-appointed Grill Guard is on duty, NO ONE is getting that steak!


----------



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha, what a weapon! My pup just sits to the side and waits nice and patiently for her slice of steak, not so much their to protect food just waiting for her own piece!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn has never been (very lucky on this one) a counter-surfer. I can leave a steak on the counter or on the grill and other than his nose going straight up in the air to scent it, I don't have to worry about him getting after it.


----------



## Benny (Dec 13, 2012)

Shaolin- Thats more or less exactly what our dog does, once she has scented it she knows she'll get a slice as long as she be's patient.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

